# The Puppy Mill Truck



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Mary Palmer sent me this video. This is a guy who helps them at many of their protests.

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=4B6ugPAF-7I


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He's my new hero!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 22 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795265


> He's my new hero![/B]


WOW ...... I like this guy and he's my new hero too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Double Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a great idea,& he's a great guy for doing it. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Go PuppyMillTruck.com, go!!!! Very cool.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Two very enthusiastic thumbs up from me!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I want one of those bumper stickers...


----------

